# Help Me Please!!



## Bubbles (Jan 3, 2011)

Please help me - 

My fish are sick i have no idea what is going on? ive been looking up diseases all day and cant work out what it is...

please look at my pictures of sick guppies i know they arent the best but please...

help please i have a tank full of other pregnant guppies, and HEAPS of fry!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't really pick out anything that looks problematic in the pics. Some more info would help: water parameters, tank size, number of fish and lots of details about the problem


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

The pictures at the very end look like you have fish with small white dots on them? Is that what you're talking about? I'm thinking you have Ich and you should go out and find yourself some malachite green or forma-green or some other Ich remedy. Keep in mind that ich is a parasite, and there will be cysts - little immature ich parasites in capsules in the substrate of the tank where the fish were, so don't just treat the fish in the quarantine tank, treat the whole tank they were in, and ich has a really long life cycle, so treat the whole length of time it says on the bottle, not just until the spots disappear, because you can have all the spots disappear off your fish, and then those cysts hiding at the bottom of your tank hatch out and all your fish get reinfected. 

If the medication says raise the temperature in your tank, do it. If you don't have a heater, buy one. If the medication says do a water change at some point in your treatment, do it. Ich is really hard to get rid of, especially if you skip one of the steps. 

Don't use a net or any other equipment from this tank in any of your other tanks without boiling it or washing it in a bleach solution first. Ich can spread from tank to tank on clean appearing equipment. 

Fish succumb to parasites because of stress. Chances are good that your water parameters or temp may have been off before this infestation started. If so, try to correct it before you start treatment to give your fish the best chance you can to fight this off. Test for ammonia, check your temperature, if there's a lot of debris, left over food, etc., get that cleaned up as best you can. 

Good luck, you can beat this, just do your best and your fish will thank you.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Salt is also a good treatment for ich, if that is what it is.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

If it's Ick I would recommend increasing the temp and adding salt. I can get some specific temps and salt amounts for you, if that's what it is. Medications usually kill your beneficial bacteria and sometimes your fish too.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Many modern ones don't effect beneficial bacteria, but if you nancy about with ich you will lose all your fish and infect your new ones. Some of the modern strains of ich are resistant to salt and some can even tough out the higher temps. 
Its because people don't treat long enough, they stop the treatment as soon as the fish look okay, and if you don't treat long enough 
to get all the cysts, you end up culturing the resistant ones in your tank. They hatch out and suddenly all the fish have ich again. How'd that happen?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are your fish dying? What indications are there that they are sick? I saw one pic that looked like the tail area (between tail and dorsal fin) had a discoloration. The pic is not that great, but if it is what I saw and it hasn't been that way all along, that is a sure sign of columnaris. Very difficult to cure if that is it.

The two tanks that I had get ich, I treated one with a 89-90 temp and the other with quick cure. Both worked and I believe quick cure doesn't kill your other bacteria.


----------

